# Lord of the rings online DX9.0c error....



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just spent 17 ******* hours installing LOTRO and now get this wonderful error "an error occurred while installing Microsoft directx 9.0c redistributable. please download and install *large link*

As far as i know and every other game i own confirms , i have directx 10.1 so i have no idea what the problem is. can anyone help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Hammer, even if you have Directx 10 you need to install directx 9.0
download it from my sig
if that didn't work try the full Directx download:
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directxdownload.html


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

RockmasteR said:


> Hello Hammer, even if you have Directx 10 you need to install directx 9.0
> download it from my sig
> if that didn't work try the full Directx download:
> http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directxdownload.html


ok well i downloaded the full 100MB one and ran the setup application that came amongst all the compressed folders and the problem persists. anything i need to do further? like do i need to set my video card to run DX9 instead of DX11??(which it turns out i have instead of 10)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What OS are you running the game on, Vista or Windows 7?
Ensure the game CD/DVD isn't covered in dust, if you think the DVD has problems trying copying the contents of the DVD to your HDD and install the game from there.


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> What OS are you running the game on, Vista or Windows 7?
> Ensure the game CD/DVD isn't covered in dust, if you think the DVD has problems trying copying the contents of the DVD to your HDD and install the game from there.


Im running vista, 32 bit, and im running off the downloadable one not the CD. it says something about a problem with directx.


----------



## Malsvir (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to ...\Turbine\The Lord of the Rings Online - Mines of Moria\ And find the file TurbineInvoker.exe. It should have a ring icon above it. Right click it and click the compatibility tab at the top, then check "run as administrator", and apply. I did the same thing for TurbineLauncher.exe though im not sure you have to in order to fix the problem. After that run the game again and it should say installing directx9.0c redistributable. After thats done you are good to go. I hope that helps.


----------



## DropshipMom (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, Did u make it work? I am facing the same issue..

-------------------------------------------------------


----------

